# Toaster Tank



## Bruce R.Colbert (Dec 11, 2014)

Hey, 
New member about to become the owner of one of those "Toaster Tank" models.
Who can tell me about these bikes ?
What years were they made ?
Seems I read a few years back about these .

Thanks,
Bruce R. Colbert
Ohio


----------

